
How a Urine Test After Back Surgery Triggered a $17,800 Bill - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/02/16/584296663/how-a-urine-test-after-back-surgery-triggered-a-17-800-bill
======
eesmith
Nationalized single-payer health care. Now.

